# RIP Haku (My betta fish)



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Today, Haku passed away. I've had him for 2 years, and he was already an adult when I brought him home, so I would say he could have even been around 3 years old or so.

If you guys don't remember, a month or two ago, I posted a thread on him because he became very sick. He's been battling whatever it was up until now. He perked up after I started putting aquarium salt n his tank, and actually grew to have a much better appetite for the past few weeks... but just a few days ago, he stopped eating, and I knew it was time for him to pass.

As silly as it sounds, Haku meant a lot to me, even though he was just a little fish. I enjoyed giving him a fun tank for him to explore, and I enjoyed watching how excited he seemed to get when people came near his tank. He was probably the most sociable of the few bettas I have kept in my entire life.

I woke up this morning, and I went to go feed him, and I found him laying at the bottom of the tank, motionless, and stiff.

I think whatever he was sick with finally got to him 

RIP little guy. You fought very hard.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Aww, I'm sorry Shae.  He was a beautiful little guy, and sounds like he was a sweetie. Bettas are such fun fish to have, and most of them don't get even half the home they deserve. You were a great owner for Haku, and it sounds like he had a good, long life! RIP Haku.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He was beautiful. I'm sorry you lost him. 

Hugs


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

*Hugs* Even the smallest animals can carve a place out in our hearts. RIP little Haku


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Awe, Shae ;( I know that he meant much to you, but you gave him the best life possible  
HUGS


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sorry Shae  he was a cutie.


----------



## gstice (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm sorry about Haku . I Have 2 fish tanks myself, and I always take it hard when my fishies die. My husband is so sweet and makes little coffins for them so I can give them a "proper" burial. I know that sounds really crazy.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you all x_x
I know a lot of people will think, "it's just a fish" but I think you all would understand >_<

I've decided not to get anymore bettas after this T^T They die too fast...  It makes me very sad every time *sigh*


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry  He was a beautiful fish and it sounds like you took great care of him


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

*hugs* I am so sorry, he was such a gorgeous guy and it sounded like he was very social and a delight to be around. 

~Katie


----------

